# disable console beep



## ororo (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to FreeBSD.
One of the first annoying problems I have found is the "console beep". I have found online several ways to disable it, but they seem not to work for me:


```
kbdcontrol -b off
```
doesn't do anything,


```
keybell="off"
```
(inside rc.conf) doesn't do anything,


```
sysctl hw.syscons.bell=0
```
finally this works! However when I reboot the laptop, the beep is again on. What should I do to make this line to be executed at startup?

Thank you all.


----------



## ale (Jun 6, 2009)

`# echo "hw.syscons.bell=0" >> /etc/sysctl.conf`


----------



## fmatthew5876 (Jun 1, 2017)

If you're on a newer system using vt console you need to change this one

`sysctl hw.vt.enable_bell=0`


----------



## angeryman (Jul 6, 2020)

I tried your method, it couldn't work in my computer.  12.1-RELEASE
I found the the method from manual:

sysctl kern.vt.enable_bell=0

echo kern.vt.enable_bell=0 >> /boot/loader.conf
or

echo kern.vt.enable_bell=0 >> /etc/sysctl.conf


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

Then it's what ale wrote and you can also put that into /boot/loader.conf then it's active during boot.


----------

